# 2000 or 3000 calorie on DNP Cycle, more fat loss?



## pumperalbo (Sep 14, 2017)

Hello,
I have a few questions to your product (DNP).


My specs are:
weight: 210 lbs
height: 6 feet
total metabolic rate: 3000kcal


1st question
How much calories should a person who has consumed DNP take to get the maximum effect?


2nd question
I read a lot in the internet, people taking 3000Kcal while loosing more fat than people taking only 2000Kcal. Can you explain this to me?


3rd question
Do you loose under perspective of the mine above mentioned specs to consume 2000Kcal or 300Kcal?


----------



## Jin (Sep 14, 2017)

I don't know much about DNP but I doubt it changes the laws of physics & thermodynamics. Just to be clear: you're asking if you should eat more food to lose more weight?


----------



## jakeys (Sep 14, 2017)

SO this is an interesting question and I would like to tell you about my recent experience.

DNP is hard. Really hard. You will be absolutely starving, I was throwing Sibutramine down my throat like they were going out of fashion.

A good rule of thumb is every 100mg will increase your BMR by ~10%, I decided to run 500.

I thought I was going to die, even breathing was difficult. Melted the fat off me like butter.

Try to maintain a normal diet, be aware that carbs will make you heat up, if you sit and eat a plate of pasta you will pay for it in sweat and discomfort. I carb depleted a couple of days before on the advice of somebody else, really glad I did.

So in short, no, try to eat maintenance which in itself will be a challenge. EC stack, Sibutramine or Clen I would advise to run with it. If you run for longer than 2 weeks it will mess with t3/t4 conversion so you might consider that on a longer cycle also.


----------



## pumperalbo (Sep 14, 2017)

*yes*



Jin said:


> I don't know much about DNP but I doubt it changes the laws of physics & thermodynamics. Just to be clear: you're asking if you should eat more food to lose more weight?





exactly correct, then I lose more at 3000 calories or when I eat 1800?


----------



## pumperalbo (Sep 14, 2017)

[QUOTE = Jin; 435758] Ich weiß nicht viel über DNP, aber ich bezweifle, dass es die Gesetze der Physik & Thermodynamik ändert. Nur um klar zu sein: Du fragst, ob du mehr Essen essen solltest, um mehr Gewicht zu verlieren? [/ QUOTE] 

[QUOTE = jakeys; 435789] Das ist eine interessante Frage und ich möchte dir von meiner letzten Erfahrung erzählen. DNP ist schwer 

Sehr hart. Sie werden absolut verhungern, ich warf Sibutramine in meine Kehle, wie sie aus der Mode gegangen sind. 

Eine gute Faustregel ist jede 100mg wird Ihr BMR um ~ 10% erhöhen, habe ich beschlossen, 500 laufen. 

Ich dachte, ich würde sterben, auch das Atmen war schwierig. Geschmolzen das Fett von mir wie Butter.




I use ephedrine, but my weight remains for 4 days at 94.5kg, I eat at the time 1800 calories, I should eat 2500 calories and see if I lose more then? I lose more at 2500 or at 1800? normally yes at 1800 calories or? I take 250mg in the day


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Sep 14, 2017)

pumperalbo said:


> 1st question
> How much calories should a person who has consumed DNP take to get the maximum effect?
> 
> 2nd question
> ...



1) As great a caloric deficit as you can create while keeping protein intake high & maintain adherence. 

2) It's either bullshit (the internet is full of this) or has more to do with adherence than the caloric intake per se. What I mean by the latter is that the folks who consume 2000 cals get super hungry (DNP = carb cravings for a lot of folks) and end up binging. They of course never disclose the binges in their logs/journals because that would mean the blame rests on them, not the dnp. This conveniently makes it look like the dnp wasn't working. 
At 3000cals you may be losing less fat but the fact that adherence is going to improved means that it is the better choice overall for some folks. Adherence > everything else. 

3) I'm guessing your asking about DNP's mental side effects? In which case they are minimal to none. Especially at a sensible dose.


----------



## Husky1 (Sep 14, 2017)

if your 6 foot tall and weight 210 you dont need DNP, just a good diet and do cardio. DNP is dangerous , at 210 not worth the risk.


My specs are:
weight: 210 lbs
height: 6 feet
total metabolic rate: 3000kcal


1st question
How much calories should a person who has consumed DNP take to get the maximum effect?


2nd question
I read a lot in the internet, people taking 3000Kcal while loosing more fat than people taking only 2000Kcal. Can you explain this to me?


3rd question
Do you loose under perspective of the mine above mentioned specs to consume 2000Kcal or 300Kcal?[/QUOTE]


----------



## pumperalbo (Sep 14, 2017)

[QUOTE = MrRippedZilla; 435834] 1) Wie groß ein Kalorien-Defizit, wie Sie erstellen können, während die Protein-Aufnahme hoch und pflegen die Haftung. 2) Es ist entweder bullshit (das Internet ist voll davon) oder hat mehr mit Adhärenz zu tun als die Kalorienaufnahme an sich. Was ich damit meine, ist, dass die Leute, die 2000 Cals konsumieren, super hungrig werden (DNP = Carb Heißhunger für viele Leute) und am Ende binging. Sie offenbaren natürlich nie die Binges in ihren Logs / Zeitschriften, denn das würde bedeuten, dass die Schuld auf ihnen liegt, nicht die dnp. Das macht es so aussieht wie das dnp nicht funktioniert hat. Bei 3000cals können Sie weniger Fett verlieren, aber die Tatsache, dass die Einhaltung wird verbessert, bedeutet, dass es die bessere Wahl insgesamt für einige Leute ist. Adhärenz> alles andere.




3) Ich vermute, Sie fragen über DNP's geistige Nebenwirkungen? In diesem Fall sind sie minimal zu keinem. Besonders in einer vernünftigen Dosis. [/ QUOTE]


understand

yes I thought to myself because I read in the internet much about dnp many food between 2500-3000 calories if one takes 1800 one has a higher deficit synonymous, the funny is with me always only that while I am on DNP is not right weight lose, I weigh myself every day I am on 3 days to 94.5kg, but I feel the sweat and everything else extreme

I currently have 100g carbs, 40grams of fat and 260g of protein

but sometimes wait for the cure after the water disappears,

so I thought that I the higher calorie on 2500-3000 but that does not bring probably synonymous, I will not lose any more


----------



## pumperalbo (Sep 14, 2017)

Husky1 said:


> if your 6 foot tall and weight 210 you dont need DNP, just a good diet and do cardio. DNP is dangerous , at 210 not worth the risk.
> 
> 
> My specs are:
> ...


[/QUOTE]



the dnp is dangerous I know, is not my first time, I do not exaggerate as some with 500mg + daily


----------

